# Bring all the Likable Game tracks HERE



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 13, 2010)

This thread is solely dedicated to the game tracks which users think is a must listen thing. 

Post any link for the track(Only a legit one  ) . But posting a youtube link will be a great idea.

Here comes my first suggestion..

*Track Name:* Down Stream
*Album:* Braid OST
*Game:* Braid [PC,XBL,PSN]  

One terrific song.Kind of sends the listener into a limbo. must listen for any one who is even a little bit into music.

[youtube]uejW9xIFCMw[/youtube]


----------



## vickybat (Dec 13, 2010)

Check this out. One of my fav. tracks in TR Legend

Track Name - Nepal Crash Site
Album         - Tomb Raider Legend
Game          - Tomb Raider Legend(xbox360,pc)

[YOUTUBE]lZRYNjv15O4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2010)

Late goodbye ( Poets of the Fall ) - Max Payne 2 - one of my all time favorite :

YouTube - Poets Of The Fall - Late Goodbye "Max Payne 2 Version"

it's only one link and there's many with better quality. I have the original Mp3 ( I have may payne 2 legit copy ) of the song - extracted it from max payne 2 install files.

BTW, it's a great idea to start a thread like this - we will come to know about many great game soundtracks through this. Thanks vamsi for starting this nice thread. I think I should make it sticky. What you guys say ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 13, 2010)

Sticking thread is a great idea  I was in idea of creating a thread like this from weeks. Finally got 2mins time 

Vickybat.. great suggestion dude! Never even observed this song in game.

MaxPayne is a compilation of mind bending songs. Late good bye is one of them.. And even more twisted one is the theme of maxpaye. 

*Track Name:* Max Payne 2 theme
*Album:* Max Payne 2 OST
*Game:* Max Payne 2: The fall of Max Payne(Xbox, PS2, PC, Xbox 360)


[youtube]wGvwmZmFi0w[/youtube]


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2010)

^^ Thread Stickied


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 14, 2010)

One of the Best tracks in the games that released this year,

*Track Name:* FarAway
*Album:* Red Dead Redemption OST
*Game:* Red Dead Redemption (PS3, X360)

[youtube]7IkvAb6THQY[/youtube]


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2010)

Calm and introspective:
[youtube]VcXcBNwhC5k[/youtube]

Silent Hill 2 - True:
[youtube]UDKx1Rp1yAA[/youtube]

Silent Hill 2 - Promise:
[youtube]6qalGezr76o[/youtube]

Dead Space - Untitled 7 by Sigur Ros:
[youtube]0Z9LLxA_RRc[/youtube]

I feel so wistful listening to this one:
[youtube]QeldZLmj1_E[/youtube]

Awesomely sung, profound lyrics (SH fans will know what does it mean) and the music virtuoso Akira:
[youtube]4BDgTOYigwY[/youtube]

How can I forget bandit camp music in STALKER, lol its annoying:
[youtube]rYpSg4n6lGo[/youtube]

All guitar and harmonica from STALKER:
[youtube]L97l9tpYMRo[/youtube]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 14, 2010)

Make way for _moi_ list: 

Devil's Never Cry - DMC 3 OST

[youtube]GZUN89RaP60[/youtube]

Sibling Showdown - DMC 3 OST

[youtube]lUPur16qp98[/youtube]

Nelo Angelo Battle - DMC OST

[youtube]atGcliA-HNw[/youtube]

Dues Ex Invisible War Main Theme - Dues Ex IW OST

[youtube]r86C-qIft94[/youtube]

Bionic Commando Main Theme - Bionic Commando OST

[youtube]RBzJrrBLrJ0[/youtube]

Bionic Commando Piano Theme - Bionic Commando OST

[youtube]o6jujSx5N8E&feature=related[/youtube]

Still Alive - Mirror's Edge OST

[youtube]TERyxFfMqDk[/youtube]

Kane's Family Portrait - Kane & Lynch Dead Men OST

[youtube]97KasiPqubc[/youtube]

Boomerang Music - Cabala (AC II Ezio's Destiny Trailer track)

[youtube]h41W8JDEW3E[/youtube]

Limelight - Perfect Dark Zero OST

[youtube]gjn_GVbL3t4[/youtube]

Junkie XL Colossus Remix - God of War II OST

[youtube]pxXf7QSaYWE[/youtube]

Heavy Rain Main Theme - Heavy Rain OST

[youtube]g_pzIWp5kCA[/youtube]

The Tower of Dawn - Prince of Persia Sands of Time OST

[youtube]TKwbptphnVU[/youtube]


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2010)

*Track Name:* Welcome to Jamrock
*Artist:* Damian Marley
*Game:* FIFA 06

[youtube]FuiRMTJt4dE[/youtube]


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 15, 2010)

Track - Fired Up
Game -NFSMW

YouTube - Hush - Fired Up (Need For Speed Most Wanted Soundtrack)


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 15, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption- far away

Artist- Jose Gonzalez

[youtube]iff5gqzgRn4[/youtube]


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2010)

Doom 3 main menu music!
[youtube]jHAqT0XOog8[/youtube]

Borderlands Ain't No Rest For the Wicked:
[youtube]6Bb_IPQiKVg[/youtube]

POP WW:
[youtube]rePLWacjRR4[/youtube]

Indigo Prophecy Carla's Theme:
[youtube]de5ONSJ_e2Q[/youtube]

Fahrenheit Lucas Theme:
[youtube]lsr8mcXpU6[/youtube]

Indigo Prophecy (Fahrenheit) Main Theme 
[youtube]nyYseORkNQk[/youtube]

Condemned Criminal Origins Theme:
[youtube]vN930tu3Gpg[/youtube]

The thing style Fly Me To Aegis 7 Moon, eerie:
[youtube]UgGivQIWpg0[/youtube]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 15, 2010)

Track Name: Welcome to Fyrestone
Album: Borderlands OST
Game: Borderlands(PC,PS3,X360)

Another masterpiece by Jasper Kyd. He really knows how to use acoustic guitars. After playing 60+ hours of borderlands, I will nominate this as the best in the game.

[youtube]g4pgSh6_fGc[/youtube]


----------



## vickybat (Dec 16, 2010)

doom3 main theme rocks. spine chilling game


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2010)

How can I forget the game I loved so much, Prey:
[youtube]RcDJRpFln-Q[/youtube]


----------



## Journey (Jan 19, 2011)

Time for some oldschool education:

The Saboteur 2

YouTube - Saboteur 2 - Amstrad CPC

Check this awesome piece of 8bit music!


----------



## preethesh.shetty (Jan 20, 2011)

Best use of acoustic guitar I have heard.

Stay a while and listen! 

[YOUTUBE]Q2evIg-aYw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

*GAME*: NFS Underground:

Song: Born too Slow
Singer: The Crystal Method

Song: Broken Promises
Singer: Element Eighty

Song: The Wonders Of You
Singer: Andy Hunter

Song: Supermoves
Singer: Overseer

*GAME:* NFS Underground 2:

Song: The Celebration Song
Singer: Unwritten Law

Song: The Death And Resurrection Show
Singer: The killing joke

Song: I Am Weightless
Singer: Septembre

Song: Nothing but you
Singer: Paul Van Dyk

Song: NO W
Singer: Ministry

Song: Rush Hour (instrumental)
Singer: christopher lawrence

Song: Hard Ebm
Singer: Sin

*GAME:* NFS Most Wanted:

Song: One Good Reason
Singer: Celldweller

Song: Blood & Thunder
Singer: Mastodon

Song: Blinded In Chains
Singer: Avenged Sevenfold

*GAME:* NFS Hot Pursuit:

Song: Cinema
Singer: Benny Benassi feat. Gary Go

Song: Yeah Yeah Yeah
Singer: New Politics

Song: Edge of the Earth
Singer: 30 Seconds to Mars

*GAME:* Blur:

Song: S.W.A.G
Artist: The Qemists feat. Zoe Devlin Love

*GAME*: Burnout Paradise:

Song: Cities In Dust
Singer:Junkie XL feat. Lauren Rocket 

Song: Creepshow
Singer: Kerli

Song: finger on the trigger
Singer: Never heard of it

Song: Friction
Singer: B'z

Song: Going Through Changes
Singer: Army of Me

Song: The Archers Bows Have Broken
Singer: Brand New

Song: Paradise City
Singer: Guns 'N' Roses

*GAME*: Crashday

Song: Speed
Song: Crashday
Singer: Pencilcase (extracted while installing the game).

*GAME*: Mirror's Edge:

Song: Still Alive (Instrumental)
Singer:Lisa Miskovsky

*PS*: as i am on GPRS, testing each video & posting a link is not possible


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the huge NFS list. I've extracted MW and UG2 soundtracks so far from game files anyway .

BTW, there are some really great soundtracks in GTA SA as well and I've extracted those and some of those tracks are really great to listen- those of you who have this game should extract those tracks.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 21, 2011)

extracted? how? can you please post a link or name the software. i tried once a year back,  for extracting but it failed.


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2011)

You'll find all NFS Music Extractor and Other Mod files/tools in here :
NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, World, Shift

I've used NFSU2 Music Extractor Wizard and NFSMW Music Extractor to extract musics but I've not extracted other nfs games sound tracks due to lack of time butyou may also try nfs Need for Speed Multimedia Converter v1.6 - it supports all major nfs games and supports vid extracting as well.

for GTA SA here's the Music Extractor :
The GTA Place - Downloads - GTA SA Music Extractor (PC)


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks a lot  let me try on NFS Hot Pursuit & see if its able to extract.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 22, 2011)

just extracted Hot Pursuit.There are 6 additional tracks which are not supplied in OST.


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> thanks a lot  let me try on NFS Hot Pursuit & see if its able to extract.



My Pleasure ... I'm thinking of ripping every NFS game sounds with it though anyway.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2011)

the process worked. finally got the songs but each song's size was freaking 70-80Mb. around 2.3Gb for the whole package  downed the bitrate (from ~1200kbps) & now total size is 233Mb only. the process took 15min (5min ripping & 10min lowering bitrate).

i used to have all the NFS games but lost Underground series due to CRC error after i made disc's of them


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2011)

Is it possible for you guys to stop embedding the youtube videos directly into posts - it's just making the page quite heavy and browsing a tedious work - just post the plain link of the video.


----------



## invaderftw (Feb 10, 2011)

YouTube - Crysis Soundtrack - First Light


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 19, 2011)

```
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVm_ljDSdwA&feature=related
```

This is just one of my favs.Bothe ME 1 and ME 2 have some of the awesomest soundtracks imo.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

One of my favorite *MIRROR'S EDGE* tracks. Check it out.

*The shard (puzzle)*- *HERE*.

Check *THIS* too.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lG-WSPRC1e0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]O0i6YFrSs6c[/YOUTUBE]

Wonder why no one posted these. Anyway, play both these videos at the same time (get the timings right ) and be ready for some powerful epicness.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2011)

^ youtube tag phail. Use it properly geek.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 21, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ youtube tag phail. Use it properly geek.



Ermh....

EDIT: I give up, how the ef to post?

EDIT 2: Nawh! I rulez!


----------



## d3p (Feb 21, 2011)

Need For Speed Hot Pursuit Trailer was awesome.
Link : YouTube - Need for Speed Hot Pursuit E3 2010 Debut Trailer [HD]

But recently i saw Kill Zone 3 trailer on digit DVD's for PS3.

Mind blowing Trailers.

Link: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRYO8NrlejQ


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]OxOlWu7fgwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vickybat (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ post proper links instead of embedding videos. The one above isn't working.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 23, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ post proper links instead of embedding videos. The one above isn't working.



It's working.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ yeah worked now.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 28, 2011)

My favorite

[YOUTUBE]--2L2eGHtfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## healerneil (Mar 6, 2011)

Great choices here..but music connoisseurs  can't miss out on the WITCHER...too many videos to post up in here, but without a doubt one of the top rated soundtracks..

This is my favorite : YouTube - The Witcher Music: Believe

The cello at the start, and the middle duel between the cello and electric guitar with the kick *** drums for company....please do check it out!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 7, 2011)

Pure Awesomeness. Loved the track. Used to roam in Lothering village.. hearing this 

Game: Dragon Age Origins
Platforms: PC, PS3, xBox 360
Artist: Inon Zur
Album: Dragon Age Origins (ripped from the game. This piece of awesomeness was not  included in the OSt disc) 

[youtube]Ty87q1J8yRo[/youtube]


----------



## vickybat (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ vamsi the i guess the game is dragon age origins and not dragon age 2. If correct then please edit the post.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2011)

[youtube]T7bE3hUwylQ[/youtube]
Love this piece from Mass Effect 1


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XHPjpflNssY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]UvDvawzJ3s8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]GnvwyqREFNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2011)

Already posted but still the awesomeness is 9000x
[youtube]qfFvOt5GPr8[/youtube]

Thaks axes for that track, I know I was missing so much.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]xNHEpZUyAaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cheers Faun.Played it once again after listening.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is from POP WW. I like it too much

[YOUTUBE]Sql-vL0lyfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2011)

[youtube]yd36vuRFBjw[/youtube]

[youtube]B9xsT6eiBYQ[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome Braid Downstream Track
[YOUTUBE]tiWXrVXOMAU[/YOUTUBE]
@ Vamsi
Bro your link to the track ain't working so I provided this one if your starts then delete this.


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2011)

Portal GLaD OS Remix
[youtube]OsOWo5hFk4g[/youtube]


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2011)

Best track in Arkham Asylum
[youtube]JmF2gv5tjdY[/youtube]


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

well my favs are -
Still alive - mirror's edge (i ♥ this game)
Still alive - portal (i ♥ this game too)
Don't remember more now.
ain't no rest for the wicked is pretty good too.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

I love this Paradice City Track from Burnout Game.
[YOUTUBE]pfRF1pHjxqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## healerneil (Apr 13, 2011)

Axl Rose and Slash ..whoo hoo !!!
@vamsi : Pure awesomeness for the DAO soundtrack..one fo the most soothing


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

This is my favorite song from Fallout 3. Love it
Fallout 3 Soundtrack - A Wonderful Guy
[YOUTUBE]Hl6I_bou5rw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Fallout 3 Soundtrack - I dont want to set the World on Fire
[YOUTUBE]pLvsmho1lGA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Apr 21, 2011)

Note:There are 2 tracks in this one.The second one starts at 5:30.

[youtube]BGaNkw5g7ZA[/youtube]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 27, 2011)

Game: Dragon Age 2
Platforms: PC,PS3, Xbox 360
Composer: Inon Zur
Album: Dragon Age 2 OST

Another terrific track by Inon Zur.

[youtube]GT_IfuDKmyg[/youtube]


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2011)

[youtube]ahQyCrg8_fw[/youtube]

Sigur Ros and Prince of Persia 2008


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7zMT3SqgRfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Apr 29, 2011)

Can't believe i forgot this one.

[youtube]-ckwKJO7Cdo[/youtube]


----------



## DarkDante (Apr 29, 2011)

AC2 Ost...its great.
And Borderlands OST. Check out the "Welcome to Fyrestone" theme, really good.
Makes you fell as if you were on Pandora.


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2011)

[youtube]4ilkAyDDvOs[/youtube]


----------



## Vyom (Apr 30, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow dude! I don't play games. But still I felt the power of this OST mix!


----------



## Neuron (May 7, 2011)

Short but full of adrenaline.

[youtube]jnHD-kngaUY[/youtube]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 7, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> [YOUTUBE]O0i6YFrSs6c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Wonder why no one posted these. Anyway, play both these videos at the same time (get the timings right ) and be ready for some powerful epicness.


Absolutely! Ezio's Family is the most beautiful and amazing piece compose by Jesper Kyd, EVER! It just instantly makes you fall in love with the game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9CzcOcBb_ms[/YOUTUBE]

Makes me feel there's nothing good in this world. Eventually sadness overcomes happiness at the end.

(And no, my face ain't like in my avatar when I hear to this piece of more-greater-than-diamond.)


----------



## healerneil (May 10, 2011)

Well, just to add a genre to this great thread, and for my predeliction to jazz (Miles Davies, Louis Armstrong, Gillespie YEAH!!!!)  here's an absolute gem of a jazz piece from THE SABOTEUR :
YouTube - The Saboteur OST: Red, White and Blues


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

Awesome music. Used to spend a lot of time on main menu doing nothing because of this. 
Dragon Age Origins : Title Theme
[YOUTUBE]n2VDHLWFrFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## healerneil (May 14, 2011)

@ Gameranand : That is epic  Reminds me of Morrigan though  !!Aah, the wilderness, the serene campfire..the blissful oblivion........nothing like DAO,  makes me poetic!!! LOL LOL


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

Leliana's Dance from DAO Leliana's song DLC
[YOUTUBE]nhVz5m0-Pug[/YOUTUBE]


			
				healerneil said:
			
		

> @ Gameranand : That is epic  Reminds me of Morrigan though  !!Aah, the wilderness, the serene campfire..the blissful oblivion........nothing like DAO, makes me poetic!!! LOL LOL


Yeah now I have this on my PC and I listen to it a lot and my father says what is that no one ever speaks in this song at all.  haha....LOL


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

Leliana's Song From DAO Lelian's Song DLC
[YOUTUBE]qPNhs3IWHSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 17, 2011)

[youtube]uLEMXt9Lk0E[/youtube]


----------



## Vyom (May 17, 2011)

^^ Love it in a Crazy way! I think the nostalgic feel


----------



## nims11 (May 18, 2011)

soothing and brilliantly made
[YOUTUBE]jPdNFZ-p7hQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 18, 2011)

Track Name: Moonlight Wildness
Game: Tekken 5 (PS2)
Album: Tekken 5 OST

What we have here is probably one of the best stage musics in fighting game history.

[youtube]r-6e-mjsqxs[/youtube]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kQsDk-uk3VE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]6p6BLA04EOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Aug 2, 2011)

@vamsi_krishna please tell me the track which plays on this stage....i love that music... 

*www.tekkenzaibatsu.com/images/tekken5/stages/hells_gate_4.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 2, 2011)

Yea.. hell of a song.

[youtube]LdT5LLvN8mo[/youtube]


----------



## Alok (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanx and what is *name of track?*


----------



## quan chi (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont know if people forgot or something else. awesome climax of pop sot.
[YOUTUBE]Ku0lcdg9YSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 2, 2011)

^ ka-en-no-mai.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 2, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Track Name: Moonlight Wildness
> Game: Tekken 5 (PS2)
> Album: Tekken 5 OST
> 
> ...



Vamsi i'm not lying to say this but our choices do match a lot. I mean "moonlit wilderness" is my most favorite track of tekken 5 and "ground zero" follows next.

When this stage is selected, my adrenaline gets pumped and i kind of become invincible.

But yes, i agree 100% with you that this is the best soundtrack in a fighting game in history. Tekken is usually known for that and not even streetfighter can match this aspect.


----------



## Alok (Aug 2, 2011)

@vamsi_krishna thanks now i can download mp3

Yes tekken is best.

*lost in the crypts* pop:sot
[YOUTUBE]EW7a1RUaHic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vickybat (Aug 3, 2011)

^^ Yup that's an awesome track. How can can i forget* pop-sot*. I bought my first gpu i.e *nvidia 6200-tc* to play only this game on my p4 based system. Boy this track blew me away. *Stuart chatwood* at his best.

Thanks for the lovely memories buddy.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 3, 2011)

Medal of Honour 2010 Linking Park Catalyst

[youtube]TmQ-R71eqUk[/youtube]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 3, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Vamsi i'm not lying to say this but our choices do match a lot. I mean "moonlit wilderness" is my most favorite track of tekken 5 and "ground zero" follows next.
> 
> When this stage is selected, my adrenaline gets pumped and i kind of become invincible.
> 
> But yes, i agree 100% with you that this is the best soundtrack in a fighting game in history. Tekken is usually known for that and not even streetfighter can match this aspect.



Street Fighter 4 has awesome stage tracks. These both are equally goose bumping. 

[youtube]l6wRmvK7pCQ[/youtube]

[youtube]mOTzgHh4hWo[/youtube]

This one is Japanese intro music. Equally awesome. But this is one of those kind of songs, where it sucks for first couple of times, then gets into your mind.. each and every time you hear it.

[youtube]Wn4c8UcfuFs[/youtube]


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 3, 2011)

Some tracks of Call of Duty 4

[youtube]uamh1l_tmeI[/youtube]
[youtube]oXyR7Gt5_yk[/youtube]
[youtube]3Sp1AmYapyc[/youtube]
[youtube]Bxbb4_fJ2xY[/youtube]


----------



## Alok (Aug 7, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Yup that's an awesome track. How can can i forget* pop-sot*. I bought my first gpu i.e *nvidia 6200-tc* to play only this game on my p4 based system. Boy this track blew me away. *Stuart chatwood* at his best.
> 
> Thanks for the lovely memories buddy.



this was first game which i installed on my first pc.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]uwXylb1A8s8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Aug 12, 2011)

Ace of Hz - Fifa 11 OST.
[YOUTUBE]IaOJuMrvlXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Aug 12, 2011)

This ones from Groove Coaster, an ipod title, none of the gameplay vids have a good sound quality, so posting this instead:

[Youtube]qFU9iY5kBJw[/youtube]

liked the Original Still Alive (Portal) more than the remix

also, only one Doom track mentioned? 
This one's a remix of e1m8
[Youtube]xOaRHLXsp-Q[/Youtube]
the whole album is available for download *doom.ocremix.org/main.html


----------



## Alok (Aug 19, 2011)

*Strange !! Nothing here from GTA?
Ok i'm starting
San Andreas theme
*[youtube]6VewzN781wQ[/youtube]


----------



## Neuron (Aug 19, 2011)

The Windows Pinball Gameplay Music
[YOUTUBE]U37XvZNSlTQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Krk_RowdN-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 24, 2011)

One of my Fav Patapon3
[YOUTUBE]0gV6DRpHJW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2011)

Dragon Age Origins Leliana's Song DLC - Sorrow
[YOUTUBE]V698jBymsa8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Sep 26, 2011)

Unreal Tournament 2004 KR-Convoy Sound Track
[YOUTUBE]_ryRL1FQkBQ[/YOUTUBE]

Unreal Tournament 2004 KR-Rankin Sound Track
[YOUTUBE]X1NA4m6r4l8[/YOUTUBE]

Unreal Tournament 2004 KR-Junkyard Sound Track
[YOUTUBE]qoNZosgNFCc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2011)

The Binding of Isaac
[YOUTUBE]KX8TbEuhczE[/YOUTUBE]

Bit.Trip Runner
[YOUTUBE]PoaGCZJHyNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Oct 15, 2011)

Something I listen to now and then:

[YOUTUBE]Fyee46OFCkc[/YOUTUBE]

If you guys want more OST's you can check out *Galbadia Hotel*.


----------



## Alok (Oct 15, 2011)

^^this i like........


----------



## tkin (Oct 15, 2011)

One more from me, this isn't a soundtrack but the background music is awesome, too bad I can't get the pure soundtrack.

Music starts from 0:30

[YOUTUBE]v_MLnryT46g[/YOUTUBE]



Oh I did:

[YOUTUBE]DyHViSIDHb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 15, 2011)

I know this thread's for in-game OST, but the theme song of Dark souls is just too good to not share>
[YOUTUBE]jSXQYgZQw3c[/YOUTUBE]
And this one's another superb song from deus ex hr > 
[YOUTUBE]viNqNFEwlxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2011)

Haven't played it yet. But found some nice music.
[youtube]GDflVhOpS4E[/youtube]
[youtube]t8cELTdtw6U[/youtube]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 27, 2011)

Excellent track. 

[YOUTUBE]FLuQd5CHTLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2011)

Found some collection over here:-

Thumb-Culture’s Ultimate 15 Game Soundtracks | Thumb Culture


----------



## Alok (Oct 29, 2011)

Sweet Tracks from Bounce Tales.
[youtube]fasZejKO8tw[/youtube]
[youtube]K2wBjwguEmU[/youtube]
[youtube]98IsedMs2lc[/youtube]


----------



## vickybat (Oct 29, 2011)

This one is one of my all time favorites:

[YOUTUBE]jd1ZNHIw0R4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 17, 2011)

Even youtube is teasing me with these videos  

[YOUTUBE]uBEtbV2fNnM&feature=related [/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]VUPQpGWDPN4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]gyCFuP3rM2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]u4iseF_FBn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Uj8MsbgpjaQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]yv_lcgLFJmc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Not sure if anyone's posted it here before, so.. 
[YOUTUBE]RthZgszykLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0N1_0SUGlDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skud (Nov 24, 2011)

Not exactly game track, but have a look here:-  25YEARLEGEND: A Legend of Zelda Indie Game Composer Tribute | OC ReMix




> 25YEARLEGEND was started by Rekcahdam as a small indie session, but quickly grew into a massive project with the help of all the indie artists involved. Each featured composer has worked on a notable project in the indie game community while being influenced by the music of Zelda some time in their lives. Hopefully this project will make the 25th anniversary of Zelda that much more enjoyable!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]SrjHM81JtF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Jan 9, 2012)

preethesh.shetty said:


> Best use of acoustic guitar I have heard.
> 
> Stay a while and listen!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Q2evIg-aYw8[/YOUTUBE]



This song is so nostalgic for me.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2012)

Katawa Shoujo

[YOUTUBE]9lGbKDr6g1I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]mbtI_hVraHg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]COsJGk-9GnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Who (Jan 10, 2012)

To The Moon OST:

Main Theme

[YOUTUBE]LsAsJUTsYxs[/YOUTUBE]



In-game song:

[YOUTUBE]OkvVr6n1cGk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Jan 18, 2012)

Firefall:
[YOUTUBE]4Pi-NxUU2TQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2012)

My jaw dropped when I saw this, have to buy a a console soon:

[YOUTUBE]QN6DHx-XME8[/YOUTUBE]

The music is too awesome, anyone here played this?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 5, 2012)

Playing Katamari Damacy on my WP7. Brought the old memories of playing it on my PS2. The game has some wonderful tracks. Here are a couple.

[youtube]ka9qs4nr92M[/youtube]

Another peppy track 

[youtube]XOsdLrYg66I[/youtube]


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 9, 2012)

Still Alive - Portal (Lyrics)

Staying Alive
This was a triumph. 
I’m making a note here: 
HUGE SUCCESS. 
It’s hard to overstate
my satisfaction. 
Aperture Science 
We do what we must
because we can. 
For the good of all of us. 
Except the ones who are dead. 
But there’s no sense crying
over every mistake. 
You just keep on trying
till you run out of cake. 
And the science gets done.
And you make a neat gun. 
For the people who are
still alive. 
I’m not even angry. 
I’m being so sincere right now. 
Even though you broke my heart.
And killed me. 
And tore me to pieces. 
And threw every piece into a fire. 
As they burned it hurt because 
I was so happy for you! 
Now these points of data
make a beautiful line. 
And we’re out of beta.
We’re releasing on time. 
So I’m GLaD. I got burned.
Think of all the things we learned 
For the people who are
still alive. 
Go ahead and leave me. 
I think I prefer to stay inside. 
Maybe you’ll find someone else
to help you. 
Maybe Black Mesa... 
THAT WAS A JOKE. (ha ha) FAT CHANCE. 
Anyway, this cake is great. 
It’s so delicious and moist. 
Look at me still talking
when there’s Science to do. 
When I look out there,
it makes me GLaD I’m not you. 
I’ve experiments to run.
There is research to be done. 
On the people who are
still alive. 
PS: And believe me I am
still alive. 
PPS: I’m doing Science and I’m
still alive. 
PPPS: I feel FANTASTIC and I’m
still alive. 
FINAL THOUGHT: 
While you’re dying I’ll be
still alive. 
FINAL THOUGHT PS: 
And when you’re dead I will be
still alive
STILL ALIVE 
Still Alive


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2012)

This *Still Alive* is much much better:

[YOUTUBE]TERyxFfMqDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Feb 10, 2012)

It is.It's just soo stirring.

Delphic - Counterpoint PES 2010 OST.
[YOUTUBE]6kVAbCIzA1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2012)

This:
[YOUTUBE]d326pL1MM-s[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone played this? Gawd damn, console players get so many good games.


----------



## Alok (Feb 10, 2012)

^^seems you getting a console soon.


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^seems you getting a console soon.


As soon as I join my job, late this year probably, Ace Combat AH, Resonance of Fate, GOW, HALO, lots of good games I'm missing out on


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 25, 2012)

*ALAN WAKE OST*

Cannot stretch this enough....guy's if you've played the game, you know what i'm talking about..


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 25, 2012)

vickybat said:


> This *Still Alive* is much much better:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TERyxFfMqDk[/YOUTUBE]



Cant comapre.

Both have league of their own.

Still alive(Portal)
is elctro song with lyrics based on game.

Still alive (ME)
is a rock ballad with abstract theme.!

I personally like Lisa's Still alive though.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 13, 2012)

^^ 

Ok now here's another gem (imo) 

[YOUTUBE]Se3NHURe1I0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vickybat (May 12, 2012)

Addicted to skyrim. The one below is highly mesmerizing:

[YOUTUBE]qo3VAltxlr8[/YOUTUBE]

Must listen for everybody.


----------



## Morpheus (May 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tc1eirTklMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nims11 (May 12, 2012)

^^ this girl plays awesome violin
my favourite among her covers
[YOUTUBE]xtg3P_3Bjkc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Morpheus (May 12, 2012)

^^ 

And don't forget Lara.

[YOUTUBE]6_s7RJn31xc[/YOUTUBE]

Checkout her channel too.


----------



## puneet sharma (May 13, 2012)

*I listen to this music before a online battle *

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ettjiCOgvQ

*This one after battle* 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok86Hw5CZqE


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2012)

*Leliana's Song - Dragon Age Origins - Inon zur*
[YOUTUBE]EAANKFPchtA[/YOUTUBE]

*I Stand Alone - MW3 - Bryan Tyler*
[YOUTUBE]HZE7dVS-xd4[/YOUTUBE]

*Prince of Persia : The Two Thrones - Main Menu - Stuart Chatwood*
[YOUTUBE]faen7Y4eXUk[/YOUTUBE]

*Prince of Persia : The Two thrones - Still Love You - Stuart Chatwood/Inon Zur*
[YOUTUBE]dE9yAR-gZRw[/YOUTUBE]

*Skyrim - Metal 1*
[YOUTUBE]yDE2VQzghp4[/YOUTUBE]

*Skyrim - Metal 2*
[YOUTUBE]gyCFuP3rM2w[/YOUTUBE]

All Starcraft Music, especially Terrans.. Please search it on youtube.. too lazy to post


----------



## nims11 (May 14, 2012)

^^have seen the last two, amazing stuff
take a look at these metal covers
FFVI terra theme
[YOUTUBE]IGUTs0Eiq0M[/YOUTUBE]

FF meets metal
[YOUTUBE]b3siFMLxFaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Jun 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GDflVhOpS4E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]NrndRM9thzg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]6-aexLJKwME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 17, 2013)

no one has heard of this ? 
EDIT: MY BAD! !!!!!!

and this is good


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2013)

^^ Which one. I have heard all of em.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2013)

all starcraft soundtracks good


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2013)

Some of them are nice, some of them are average but ACII is epic.


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 18, 2013)

*Build that Wall* from *Bastion* (my favorite)


*Nerevar Rising* from *Morrowind*......many of you will recognize the song... even those who haven't played Morrowind


*Cave Story (Remastered)* from *Cave Story+*


You can download the whole remastered Cave Story+ soundtrack by clicking here (it's a free download).


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 18, 2013)

Gaur Plains Night(Xenoblade Chronicles)



Gusty Garden Galaxy(Super Mario Galaxy)



Divinitus(Rome: Total War)



Dragon Roost Island(The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker)



Cynthia's Piano Theme(Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum also appears in Black/White) 



Why is it that Japanese games(and therefore, console games) tend to have much more focus (and thus better) music than western games?


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone listened to the tracks of the android puzzle game Quell Reflect? 

Amazing soundtracks.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 18, 2013)

My favourites:

Hitman contracts - White room & main theme

Call of duty: Black ops - Rooftops

Borderlands 2 - Glacial

Prince of persia: Sands of time - Discover the royal chambers

God of War - Minotaur boss theme

these are all I can remember right now will post more if i remember...

also guys if anyone can give me link to a better version of prince of persia two thrones installation music (it was epic) it will be much appreciated...this is not so very good version of it


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2013)

Black ops rooftops and multiplayer main menu theme is good


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

Koji Kondo is one of the few people who can take a 15 year old theme for the nth time, rearrange it and still keep it fresh and amazing. 



Skyward Sword's rendition of Zelda's Lullaby is the best one.



Reverse and rearrange and you get another awesome theme: 



It is not limited to classical ballad style one. Love the western influence in this one.



Midna's Lament is one of the most beautiful piano pieces ever. It is even more powerful in the context the game when you are playing it:


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2013)

Game : Burnout Legends [Mostly used in burnout series]
Song Name : Red Flag 
Artist : Billy Talent

This Song Makes me SICK & Brain ****ed.....Rest all can be imagined.
[youtube]VNWxDa_RS6c[/youtube]

Another Hit from NFS Prostreet...Good Old Days with my New PSP....

[youtube]HugzHZuMbzo[/youtube]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 23, 2013)

Bioshock Ininite Trailer music

[youtube]3zaRrKf-WAc[/youtube]


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 23, 2013)

An army lying in wait. 



Through the underworld.



Dwarven Stone Upon Dwarven Stone.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Apr 24, 2013)

witcher1 music is also good
1.Tales of the witcher
2.Throw The Stone
3.Sword Of The Witcher
4.Tarot
5.Hallowed Be Thy Name


And some other fav. game music ;
all the music of morrowind+oblivion+skyrim+NFS series
alan wake
1.The Poet And The Muse
2.Children of the Elder God
Assasin Creed
1.A Bitter Truth
2.City of Rome
3.Ezio's Family
Dirt3
1.Demons
2.Ghetto Burnin
Dragon Age
1.Leliana's Song
2.Main Theme by Dragon Age Origins
3.I Am the One
Mass Effect
1.Leaving Earth by Clint Mansell
2.An End Once and For All by Clint Mansell
Dishonoured
1.The Drunken Whaler by Dishonored OST


----------



## iittopper (Apr 24, 2013)

Deus ex human revolution ( the best music i have ever heard in my life  )
Deus Ex: Human Revolution Soundtrack - 01. Icarus - Main Theme - YouTube

crysis 2 ( by hans zimmer)

Hans Zimmer - Epilogue "Main Theme" - Crysis 2 Soundtrack - YouTube


@sujeet - nice tracks , loved the ac music .


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 24, 2013)

Bravely Default: Flying Fairy, the first good Square Enix RPG in a long time, has an amazing soundtrack.


----------



## logout20 (May 3, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> This thread is solely dedicated to the game tracks which users think is a must listen thing.
> 
> Post any link for the track(Only a legit one  ) . But posting a youtube link will be a great idea.
> 
> ...




Man ....i'm a lot into music and its drugs.......

btw original is this one...


----------



## Nerevarine (May 3, 2013)

Witcher 1 music > Witcher 2 Music
And this is my favourite


----------



## ramakanta (May 10, 2013)

*s7.postimg.org/sqknt1njr/game_name.jpg

can any one tell me the name of this game . please ????


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2013)

Left 4 dead 2


----------



## ramakanta (May 11, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Left 4 dead 2



Can I run  this game in my system !!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2013)

^^
I think it should run


----------



## ramakanta (May 12, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^
> I think it should run



where to buy this game ??? please help me !!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2014)

*Post your favourite Game Soundtracks*

I know there was a thread long before, I dont intend to necro it.. Lets start a new one, Here goes my list :

Assassin's creed 2 : Ezio's Family 

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=O0i6YFrSs6c[/YOUTUBE]

Venice Rooftops

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=5EaRHlo4B0Y[/YOUTUBE]

Witcher 1 : River of Life

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=sKv0rtgI7mw[/YOUTUBE]

Dragon age Origins : Leliana's song

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=EAANKFPchtA[/YOUTUBE]

Dragon age origins : camp theme

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=RXNvDzlXqSA[/YOUTUBE]

Morrowind : Nerevarine Rising

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=KWhhuqqvU8k[/YOUTUBE]

Skyrim main theme

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=d-NV7wTUDQA[/YOUTUBE]

Far cry 3 : Im sorry

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=dlbHku8EoV4[/YOUTUBE]

Deus Ex : Human revolution : Icarus

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=jFkHbDd3qMs[/YOUTUBE]

Hitman Blood money : Apocalypse

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=zmhJmmtMPE0[/YOUTUBE]

League of Legends : ARAM music

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=rSJ-Uq9r9j0[/YOUTUBE]
# 19:36 Part 4 - Destruction of an inhibitor - End (1x loop) <-- the good part

Add some more guys, Im a huge soundtrack addict !


----------



## Anorion (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your favourite Game Soundtracks*

mandatory

[YOUTUBE]Y6ljFaKRTrI[/YOUTUBE]

this is actually my fav

[YOUTUBE]bYVX6b9svuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your favourite Game Soundtracks*

oh HELL yeah, how could i forget


----------



## snap (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your favourite Game Soundtracks*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134976-bring-all-likable-game-tracks-here.html time to rise from the grave


----------



## PHOENiX7 (Dec 30, 2014)

*SONGS...Out of video games*

Hi guys I would like to know what video games have songs or music rather then just background music 
i so far know mgs3 ,with "Snake eater" being the title song which plays in cutscenes and here-there during gameplay 

And portal has a Song "still alive"


----------



## iittopper (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: SONGS...Out of video games*

There are many video games . 

Most of the RPG - You can go to Bard/tavern and listen like in skyrim , Dragon age .
Many JRPG games - chrono cross , fianal fantasy
Metal Gear Solid 4
Red dead Redemption during trip to mexico { probably the best moment in RDR)


Also there are many games which have song during ending like in Walking Dead , Mirror Edge .


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: SONGS...Out of video games*

Here are some you might like 
[YOUTUBE]watch?v=yfoPfF2u1to[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=njOZ7LwSjO0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=fmI_Ndrxy14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## seamon (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: SONGS...Out of video games*

All NFS games


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: SONGS...Out of video games*

NFSMW 2005 all tracks.


----------



## PHOENiX7 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: SONGS...Out of video games*



Nerevarine said:


> Here are some you might like
> [YOUTUBE]watch?v=yfoPfF2u1to[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]watch?v=njOZ7LwSjO0[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Gr8 ones thnks
Now I have a sepreate catogry of video game music in my music collection LoL


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: SONGS...Out of video games*

@OP: checkout the soundtracks available for many games....

Mirrors Edge, Far Cry 3 has some good sound tracks


----------



## gameranand (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: SONGS...Out of video games*

IIRC there is a thread similar to this. Don't remember the name of the thread.

Got it
*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/134976-bring-all-likable-game-tracks-here.html


----------



## gameranand (Dec 31, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2015)

League of Legends : Get Jinxed 


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]watch?v=0nlJuwO0GDs[/YOUTUBE]



League of Legends : Vi login music


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]watch?v=hp5qdhZWaGA[/YOUTUBE]



Walking Dead Season 2 Credits - In the Pines


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]watch?v=njOZ7LwSjO0[/YOUTUBE]



League of Legends  - Thresh Login Music


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]watch?v=hvKGHEpdR9Y[/YOUTUBE]



Dragon Age Inquisition - Main theme


Spoiler






Metal Gear Solid - Im Nuclear


Spoiler






Starcraft 2 - Terran and Zerg theme


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]watch?v=NcghLSIpZlM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]watch?v=1ivYHY8V-XA&src_vid=NcghLSIpZlM&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_470565[/YOUTUBE]


i only linked zerg and terran part 1, find the rest of the tracks by searching
Warcraft 3 : Night elf theme (others find by searching)


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]watch?v=q6_d1fhEXTY [/YOUTUBE]


Mass Effect 2 Galaxy Map


Spoiler


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2015)

Merged "Bring all the Likable Game tracks HERE" thread here on request.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=mxfRPPEpS3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 7, 2015)

Had to be included.. Concussive = Kinetic >>> Ethereal

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=uHJyAZtRrOY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=zX7UWavbT5g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 9, 2015)

*Post (about) your favourite Game-OSTs and Theme-Music/fan-creations!*

Taking cue from a similar thread, albeit for mainstream music, thought of creating this thread here. if there's a similar thread already, would then request mod to merge my post with that; else, if this thread doesn't seem appropriate for this section, you may move it to the 'chit-chat' section. 

will start with 2 tracks that i recalled from the past. will be a beautiful start to the thread. game was also very good - Armed & Dangerous! one of its kind! the music is celtic:

_grand_ theme:

[YOUTUBE]/watch?v=B-FyI614uWs[/YOUTUBE]

the good times theme:

[YOUTUBE]/watch?v=HsUeDTlKnqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cruzy (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Post (about) your favourite Game-OSTs and Theme-Music/fan-creations!*

Does it also include anime music?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Post (about) your favourite Game-OSTs and Theme-Music/fan-creations!*

hehe. i would humbly answer in the negative. let the thread be reserved for game-OSTs only, as its in the gaming section too, else, knowing that many members here watch anime and are anime-fans, i fear the thread would be overrun by anime tracks.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Post (about) your favourite Game-OSTs and Theme-Music/fan-creations!*

[YOUTUBE]VTsD2FjmLsw[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]-DkKuUGy5qM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Post (about) your favourite Game-OSTs and Theme-Music/fan-creations!*

*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/134976-bring-all-likable-game-tracks-here.html


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Post (about) your favourite Game-OSTs and Theme-Music/fan-creations!*

^Post in that link please, id love to hear moar awesome tracks


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Post (about) your favourite Game-OSTs and Theme-Music/fan-creations!*

so we do have a thread for this! it would've been stranger if the forum didn't have one already. 
thanks for sharing the link, [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]! 

would request mod to please merge this thread with the one linked to by gameranand.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 9, 2015)

The whole soundtrack is good, it's by Clint Mansell, the guy who composed Lux Aeterna (Requiem for A Dream OST)
[YOUTUBE]C6UeKVJTvuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 9, 2015)

Mass Effect series, my favourite tracks are Vigil and Galaxy Map..Also Destroy Extended Ending music


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Post (about) your favourite Game-OSTs and Theme-Music/fan-creations!*



GhorMaanas said:


> so we do have a thread for this! it would've been stranger if the forum didn't have one already.
> thanks for sharing the link, [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]!
> 
> would request mod to please merge this thread with the one linked to by gameranand.



Well what can I say, perks of being a troll on forum.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: Post (about) your favourite Game-OSTs and Theme-Music/fan-creations!*



gameranand said:


> Well what can I say, perks of being a troll on forum.





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

far cry theme. powerful voice of the singer. those who have played this game, this track has totally the capability to transport you back to lawless lands of africa!

[YOUTUBE]/watch?v=roqhHrN3wV8 [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 11, 2015)

Shank 2 Theme Song 




Awesome


----------



## snap (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]EPhVCcHhqaI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]JjneVBKi7-k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bamLz-zIAEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2015)

music only: The Raid On Digistruct Peak by Raison Varner

[YOUTUBE]I3_jlM5RiIY[/YOUTUBE]

music + backstabbing


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=AUFDsMe1asA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=eaiJKLROq5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=gokhBJWSjeM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=wronWAy08pM[/YOUTUBE]

BUMP ......


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]P0QQ2ROqPtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]dxViFBBZNHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2017)

bump, kinda sad all my shared videos are taken down, i should have written down their names..
post some more soundtrack guys


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 2, 2017)

2:20 - 3:15 is the best part.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 2, 2017)

[YOUTUBE]SIuh8F_RROg&t[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 3, 2017)

[YOUTUBE]Iy4iQvJo24U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2017)

*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Soundtrack (Full)*


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2017)




----------

